# Linux Sicherheitskopie?

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wollte Fragen ob es ein Tool gibt wo man eine Sicherungskopie machen kann vom ganzen Linux macht. Spähter wenn alles überlastet ist einfach wieder installieren kann, und eigene Linux ist wieder Betriebsbereit

Gruss Dave

----------

## benjamin200

Erstelle dir doch einfach ein Script oder verwende das "dd" command.

```

man dd

```

Oder einfach mal googlen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## LowReZ

Entweder du nutzt tar  :Wink: , baust auf eine rsync Lösung oder nimmst sonst eine der viele Möglichkeiten (Google hilft).

Zwar originär für Debian gedacht, aber sehr bewährt ist da das auf backup2l basierte Scriptlein (Klick mich!)

Cheers,

Henning

----------

## sirro

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Spähter wenn alles überlastet ist

 

Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn man sein System anstaendig pflegt.  :Wink: 

Aber es gibt ja genug andere Gruende fuer Backups. dd oder tar helfen da. Es gab auch mal ein Howto hier...

EDIT: Ganz einfach in den Sticky-Thread gucken   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530

----------

## Fauli

Mit "partimage" geht das auch sehr gut.

Fauli

----------

## py-ro

Wieso Linux ist doch nur 1,6Mb gross! 

SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Wieso Linux ist doch nur 1,6Mb gross! 
> 
> SCNR 

 

Doh! Jetzt, wo ich mir sowas verkniffen hab, sagts ein anderer doch noch!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ragin

So groß???

Hab Linux-2.6 schon auf 554kb bekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Mit was mit welchen Programme. Komme nicht drauss was ihr meint mit euren kleine MB angaben 

Gruss Dave

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## jew.de

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Mit was mit welchen Programme. Komme nicht drauss was ihr meint mit euren kleine MB angaben 
> 
> Gruss Dave
> ...

 

Linux an sich ist ausschließlich der Kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

Also ich habe ein Backup mit Knoppix gemacht.... also dann auch mit partimage... Funktioniert voll gut.... Habe dummerweise vor 2 Tagen mein System geplättet, aber zum Glück noch ein Backup gehabt....

Einfach mit Knoppix wieder rübergebügelt... funktioniert wieder wunderbar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

```
*  app-arch/dar

      Latest version available: 2.1.5

      Latest version installed: 2.1.5

      Size of downloaded files: 637 kB

      Homepage:    http://dar.linux.free.fr/

      Description: A full featured backup tool, aimed for disks (floppy,CDR(W), DVDR(W),zip,jazz etc.)

      License:     GPL-2
```

und

```
*  app-arch/kdar [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: 1.2.0

      Size of downloaded files: 1,703 kB

      Homepage:    http://kdar.sourceforge.net/

      Description: the KDE Disk Archiver

      License:     GPL-2
```

kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen. Funktioniert super! Hab mein ganzes Gentoo System auf einer DVD-RAM, wird monatlich geupdated.

----------

## gordin

Hi

ein Problem mit dar/kdar ist, dass nach einem Totalausfall erst mal diese Tools nicht zur Verfügung stehen und du an deine Daten nicht mehr so ohne weiteres ran kommst. Mit dem dar-bin habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Grade bei Datenverlust ist es schlecht wenn man sich zusätzlich noch mit Konfiguration/Bedienung von den Backuptools rumschlagen muss. Das gleiche Problem sehe ich bei tar. Archiv kaputt -> Arsch auf Grundeis ;-) (Ihr kennt doch alle Murphy?)

Vor allem wo Speicherplatz nix mehr kostet. Auch ein Backup auf CD/DVD halte ich für sehr gefährlich, bzw. nur mit genügend Redundanz sinnvoll.

Ich persönlich finde ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte (oder Platte mit Wechselrahmen) am sinnvollsten. Mit cp oder rsync rüberspielen. Das hält mögliche Fehlerquellen gering, alle Daten sind dierekt ohne Umwege verfügbar, die Datensicherheit ist sehr hoch und es geht i.A. sehr schnell.

Generell sollte man sich überlegen wie wichtig Daten sind...

Wenn meine riesige Film/Musikkollektion weg ist... Schwamm drüber. Wenn das aber die Haus/Studien/Diplom/... - Arbeit ist, dann ist das schon ein Verlust. Da wäre sogar die Aufbewahrung des Backups komplett physisch getrennt anzuraten... Wenn der Blitz reinfährt oder Wasser/Brandschaden (was ja quasi oft miteinander einher geht) hat man wenigstens eine Sorge weniger (Murphy hatte ich schon erwähnt?)

--

Gordin

----------

## Gekko

Ein Kollege von mir streamt tatsächlich auf ein DLT  :Laughing: 

DAS ist übertrieben *gg*

Ich sicher mir (Gentoo betreffend) nur verzwickte Konfigurationsdateien, eigene Skripte und die distfiles, damit ich nicht jedesmal einen riesen Packen runterladen muss - das Ganze auf eine externe usb Platte. D.H. falls mal mein Filesystem eingeht oder was weis ich muss ich halt einen Tag lang auf den Rechner verzichten, danach ist er wieder schnell einsatzbereit (hatte den Ernstfall gottseidank noch nie, obwohl ich mich oft echt blöd mit Computern spiel. Privaterweise ist mir das nämlich schnurzpipenegal   :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich hab mir ein c-prog geschrieben, welches mir anhand einer config file div. verzeichnisse (lt. config) tared (bzw. lt. config angegeben) an einem ort (lt. config) erstellt....

es gibt auch die möglichkeit, dass gewisse verzeichnisse nur jeden 3. abgleich etc. gesichert werden. wie zB komplettes /usr sicher ich nur jedes 4. mal...

ciao

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe das dar-Archiv erstens noch auf einer 2. Festplatte gespeichert, zweites ist dar_static mit auf DVD-RAM mit drauf. Somit steht es jederzeit zur Verfügung. Und drittens ist es ja "nur" ein Komplettbackup vom System, keine Diplomarbeit. Für mein /home-Verzeichnis habe ich andere Backupmechanismen.

----------

## tgurr

Ich wollte letzt mal mondo-rescue ausprobieren, ist ja auch im Portage.

Für syslinux braucht man einen gcc 3.3, der Rest kompiliert ohne Probleme mit 3.4.

Es lässt sich auch starten und alles nur irgendwann bricht es mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, der Entwickler dazu meint man solle auf den aktuellsten Snapshot aktualisieren und es damit nochmal probieren: http://forum.mondorescue.org/viewtopic.php?t=603

Finde nur leider nirgends auf der Seite von mondo-rescue einen Link zu den Snapshots ?

Werde bei Gelegenheit wohl mal einen bugreport abschicken damit eine Snapshot Version zu Portage hinzugefügt wird. Die Programmbeschreibung ließt sich meiner Meinung nach nämlich sehr gut  :Smile: 

MfG. Psy

----------

## Shai'tan

Meine Variante ist rdiff-backup für eine inkrementell geführtes Backup meiner wichtigeren Daten auf meinen Datenserver (würde auch lokal funktionieren) und partimage für ein System-Image.

----------

